# Official USMC Twitter account was hacked...LOL



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2016)

LOL - this was posted on my Twitter feed for about 2 minutes.  All gone now.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Jan 28, 2016)

Lol I have a feeling someone in the Army is getting investigated for this.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm glad to know that someone thought enough about us to take the time out of their very busy day to hack our Twitter account....:-"


----------



## CDG (Jan 28, 2016)

This was clearly an act of the ISIS Cyber Jihad Division.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 28, 2016)

CDG said:


> This was clearly an act of the ISIS Cyber Jihad Division.



...or the Hello Kitty branch of the Bronies...  :wall:


----------



## AWP (Jan 28, 2016)

x SF med said:


> ...or the Hello Kitty branch of the Bronies...  :wall:



...or some Lance Corporal found the password under a keyboard.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 28, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> ...or some Lance Corporal found the password under a keyboard.



It's "Guest".


----------



## medicchick (Jan 28, 2016)

Maybe the admin just forgot they were logged into the official account, not their personal one.:-"


----------



## Brill (Jan 29, 2016)

The PLA found the admin creds on Hillary's server...you know, from when she tried to join the Marines.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 29, 2016)

"The Kinder, Gentler Corps"


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> ...or some Lance Corporal found the password under a keyboard.



The problem with Lance Corporals is that they really don't care that they get blamed for everything.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 29, 2016)

Does anyone else find it humorous that the pic has an asshole on it?


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2016)

There is an official USMC Twitter account??


----------



## AWP (Jan 29, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> There is an official USMC Twitter account??



Of course! With a 140 character limit it is perfect for the Corps. I reckon their Twitter "cyclic rate" is probably one tweet per hour unless Siri can decipher grunts. Otherwise, knife hands and clenched fists aren't the best for typing...


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 29, 2016)

Holy crap.  The world, it just keeps changin', and me, I am stuck a decade past.....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 29, 2016)

Why does the kitty have an X for an asshole? Is that some kind of slam against the Marines? Cuz if it is, I'm gonna be pissed!!! Because our assholes shoot _DEATH!_


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 29, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Why does the kitty have an X for an asshole? Is that some kind of slam against the Marines? Cuz if it is, I'm gonna be pissed!!!



All good Marine!  

"X" marks the spot. 

X. Marks. The. "Spot"


----------



## Teufel (Jan 30, 2016)

The Japanese characters are neko atsume.  Supposedly some cat collecting game?Neko Atsume - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gunz (Jan 30, 2016)

...And you can collect the latest edition of Neko Atsume from _this _gentleman...


----------

